
Go 1.10 is released - dsr12
https://blog.golang.org/go1.10
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16395242](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16395242).

------
djhworld
Release notes link is here
[https://golang.org/doc/go1.10](https://golang.org/doc/go1.10), it's in the
blog post linked as well but I think it's definitely worth reading through the
notes.

I always enjoy reading the release notes for a Go version bump.

